# Cle 3G Orange Mac Book Pro



## morinj (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous.
Je sollicite de votre part un retour d&#8217;expérience car je suis empêtré depuis plusieurs jours avec l'installation d'une clé 3G Orange modèle Icon 225 sur un Mac Book Pro.
J'ai téléchargé sur le site Orange le package d'installation de la clé Icon 225 ainsi que les drivers spécifiques.
J'ai installé Buyseness Ewerywhere sur le Mac.
" Installation réussie " a la fin du processus.
Je ne trouve rien dans paramètres / réseau sur la clé 3G.
Je désinstalle avec AppCleaner.
Je supprime manuellement des fichiers restés sur le système avec la procédure trouvée sur les forums dédiés.
Je veux réinstaller et là : bingo " ce logiciel est déjà installé ".
Et là je suis coincé.
Plusieurs tentatives n'y ont rein fait, pas moyen de franchir ce stade.
Je suis " sec ".
Avez vous déjà connu ce genre d'ennuis.
Si oui je serais heureux de partager votre expérience.
J'ai tenté d'appeler mon point de vente Apple ou j'ai " senti " comme une réticence.
Bon voilà la situation.
Pouvez vous m'aider.
Merci d'avance
JM


----------



## bdevinier (26 Juin 2015)

morinj a dit:


> Bonjour a tous.
> Je sollicite de votre part un retour d&#8217;expérience car je suis empêtré depuis plusieurs jours avec l'installation d'une clé 3G Orange modèle Icon 225 sur un Mac Book Pro.
> J'ai téléchargé sur le site Orange le package d'installation de la clé Icon 225 ainsi que les drivers spécifiques.
> J'ai installé Buyseness Ewerywhere sur le Mac.
> ...



bdevinier 2015 juin
j'ai le meme probleme et je cherche la réponse,
Morinj ne semble pas avoir eu de réponse ?
Merci de m'en donner une, s'il y en a, je voudrais éviter d'avoir a recharger 'clean' Mountain Lion
pour un si petit probleme !
A la réflexion, ce qu'il faudrait pouvoir désinstaller, ce n'est pas Interner Everywhere qui n'existe plus
sur l'ordinateur, mais la Version 9424,.... suelement, je n'arrive pas a trouver où cette version qui ne marche pas est installée ? sans doute cachée ? non identifiable par Spotlight ?
Mille merci a celui qui m'apportera la lumière qui me manque !!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Juin 2015)

Salut. 

Que donne dans un terminal la commande :
ls -l ~/Library/LaunchAgents/"Business Everywhere"

@+


----------



## bdevinier (27 Juin 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Que donne dans un terminal la commande :
> ls -l ~/Library/LaunchAgents/"Business Everywhere"
> ...


Merci de ta reponse :
le terminal me repond :No such file or directory
le bug est que je n'ai aucun Business Every Where dans le "launch agent", ni dans le "launch daemon", et rien non plus dans les "modem scripts".
j'ai fait un manoeuvre de diversion : demarrer MacBookAIr sur une clé externe 'Mountain Lion', et la, no problem, j'ai installe le logiciel 3G sur cette clé et tout marche  comme sur la documentation, donc pas de probleme d'équipement ni de version de logiciel.
Quand je reviens au démarrage normal sur le MacBook Air SSD, on se retrouve avec la réponse "le logiciel est déja installé".
La question est "ou donc, diable, est il installé ?" afin qu'on puisse l'enlever et le réinstaller proprement ?
Je sèche complètement et ne sais par quel bout prendre ce bug (mais je peux survivre !)
Toutes bonnes idées bienvenues
@+


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Juin 2015)

Tente de te connecter avec un nouvel user admin,  au besoin crées-le, et tente de réinstaller le joliciel.


----------



## bdevinier (27 Juin 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tente de te connecter avec un nouvel user admin,  au besoin crées-le, et tente de réinstaller le joliciel.


Bonjour, jeanjd63 !
Idée séduisante à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé.
Je le fais immédiatement et ce "nouvel administrateur", tout neuf, n'a pas plus de chance, hélas.
On lui répond : "le joliciel est déjà installé". Ce n'est donc pas dans les fichiers "users" que se situe le bug , car ceux du "nouvel administrateur" sont vides, évidemment.
Une autre perplexité me taraude, je ne sais pas le nom du joliciel soi-disant "déja installé", le package Orange concerné s'appelle:
Orange Cle 3G_9.4.2.4_icon225.mpkg
et Spotlight ne trouve rien d'autre que ce mpkg sur l'ordinateur.

As tu une autre idée pour sortir de cette imbroglio ? sauf en appeler au Pape Bergoglio ?

bonne journée et merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Juin 2015)

Je suppose que ce logiciel s'appelle :
"Business Everywhere"

Il faut regarder dans applications si tu n'as pas qq chose qui correspond. 
Sinon explore via le finder la Bibliothèque système. 
Pour l'afficher :
sudo chflags nohidden /Library

La tu recherches tout ce qui ressemble à 
Business Everywhere et tu le supprimes. 
Pour ensuite recacher la bibliothèque :
sudo chflags hidden /Library

Edit: La procédure citée par @Locke est bien plus complète. 
Tu auras besoin néanmoins de decacher la Library système.


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2015)

Tu as suivi la procédure que préconise Orange ?

Il ne suffit pas de jeter à la Corbeille, certains éléments... http://assistance.orange.fr/telecha...allation-ancien-logiciel-cle-3g-e1752-mac.pdf

Source... http://assistance.orange.fr/la-cle-3g-icon-225-2870.php


----------



## bdevinier (27 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as suivi la procédure que préconise Orange ?
> 
> Il ne suffit pas de jeter à la Corbeille, certains éléments... http://assistance.orange.fr/telecha...allation-ancien-logiciel-cle-3g-e1752-mac.pdf
> 
> Source... http://assistance.orange.fr/la-cle-3g-icon-225-2870.php


Oui , je reponds à Locke, et ayssi a jeanjd63 qui a cité Locke (merci a tous deux.
Bien sur, j'ai suivi en detai la procedure détaillée d'Orange, dans chacune de ses instructions , avec vidage de la corbeille et redemarrages.
Le probleme est que je n'ai jamais trouve dans "applications" ni Internet Everywhere, ni Business Everywhere !!! j'ai bien viré un script modem (web to Go....) comme indiqué, puis deux elements de launchagent comportant BWE, et c'est apres l'inutilité de ces opérations  'de base' que je me suis tourné vers le Forum.
SUite à la note de bas de page de Locke, je vais réparer les permissions.
 J'ai aussi Onyx  qui le sert à 'décacher' les fichiers invisibles, mais ça ne me fait rien voir de plus en relation avec Ie ou BWE..

Je reviens si la réparation des permissions résoud le probleme
Bonne Nuit a tous


----------



## bdevinier (28 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as suivi la procédure que préconise Orange ?
> 
> Il ne suffit pas de jeter à la Corbeille, certains éléments... http://assistance.orange.fr/telecha...allation-ancien-logiciel-cle-3g-e1752-mac.pdf
> 
> Source... http://assistance.orange.fr/la-cle-3g-icon-225-2870.php




bdevinier de retour 23h 50

la reparation des permissions n'a pas changé le probleme "le logiciel est deja installé", mais elle trouve un cas particulier que voici :
"
"ATTENTION : le fichier SUID « System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent » a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé."

je ne sais ce qu'est cette application ARDAgent.app, si elle a un lien avec la chose et si on peut la supprimer ou la reprendre sur une autre version de MLion ??

@+ et merci de votre partage de souci !


----------



## Locke (28 Juin 2015)

bdevinier a dit:


> je ne sais ce qu'est cette application ARDAgent.app


Ce fichier fait partie de cette liste que l'on peut ignorer... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203172


bdevinier a dit:


> je n'ai jamais trouve dans "applications" ni h, ni Business Everywhere !!!


Tu as un dossier... Orange Clé 3G+ ...et un fichier... Orange Clé 3G+ Désinstaller ...dans le dossier Applications. Normalement avec le dernier fichier tu aurais du désinstaller proprement, mais tu as utilisé AppCleaner qui a fichu le binz. 

Dans Préférences Système/Réseau si la désinstallation a réussie, normalement ne devrait pas voir apparaitre GTM HSDPA WAN et GTM HSDPA Modem. Si c'est le cas, tu as encore des fichiers quelque part. Mais tu peux les enlever en faisant un clic sur le signe - en bas à gauche de la roue dentée.

Dans Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Application Support il y a un dossier Orange à virer. Si la clé n'a jamais fonctionné, tu ne devrais pas trouver le fichier Internet Everywhere.pkg ni l'autre. En utilisant le fichier... Orange Clé 3G+ Désinstaller ...le dossier Orange est vide, il y a juste a effacer ce dossier et ailleurs je n'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## bdevinier (28 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ce fichier fait partie de cette liste que l'on peut ignorer... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203172
> 
> Tu as un dossier... Orange Clé 3G+ ...et un fichier... Orange Clé 3G+ Désinstaller ...dans le dossier Applications. Normalement avec le dernier fichier tu aurais du désinstaller proprement, mais tu as utilisé AppCleaner qui a fichu le binz.
> 
> ...



Locke cher ami !
j'apprécie ton soin pour me dépanner et t'en remercie vivement, et je ne suis pas tout a fait 'novice' en ordis (depuis les années 70 !) et je sais suivre une procédure de désinstallation 
mais j'enrage, comme toi, parce que je n'ai pas dans "applications", nulle part, de fichier "Orange clé3G" , ni de fichier "Orage clé .. désinstaller", c'est bien ça qui me plombe ! je navigue dans du vide, je n'ai rien a enlever et ce f... logiciel ne veut pas s'installer.
Les GTM HSDPA WAN et HSDPA Modem ont bien disparu , comme il convient .....
Il doit y avoir un registre, quelque part qui garde un bit qui ne signale pas  "désinstallation terminée " mais où est il ?

*autre idée: *quand je parcours (terminal) le mpkg d'installation, on trouve aisément qu'il contient une série de MPK dont il se sert pour installer et notamment un :

Orange Cle 3G_9.4.2.4_icon225.mpkg/Contents/Packages/Uninstall.pkg 
ne serait il pas astucieux de lancer ce désinstalleur depuis cette référence ?
il y a aussi un /watcher.pkg, 
qui est probablement celui qui verifie la permission d'installer, mais ces pkg sont binaires, et pas question de les lire pour y comprendre quelque chose.
Je rame, ramons, profitons du soleil et de nos amours !
A plus ,et merci des renvois de balle !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Juin 2015)

Et si tu installes ce software sur ton dd externe et ensuite tu le copies sur Applications et recopies les répertoires dans /Library ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Locke (28 Juin 2015)

Nouvelle découverte, dans ta Maison soit /Aller en maintenant la touche Alt, clic sur Bibliothèque.

Dans Application Support il y a un dossier Orange. Même avec EasyFind je ne vois pas ou pourrait encore se planquer des fichiers.


----------



## bdevinier (28 Juin 2015)

A Loke et jeanjd63
Bonsoir ce dimanche.

l'idee est bonne et on avance (un peu) !
Sur mon DD externe, il y a bien 2 fichiers 'Orange...' dans les  Apps, un 'internet Modem Script' dans la Lybrary et un (gros) dossier 'Orange' dans Library/App Support ainsi que dans User/Library/Appsupport.
Quatre emplacements que je copie effectivement vers le SSD principal (je passe sur quelques acrobaties avec les bibliotheques cachées, mais je sais faire).
Reboot en 'normal'
Tous les fichiers copiés sont en place. Je peux lancer 'Orange clé 3G...app. La fenetre s'ouvre OK. La clé, introduite est reconnue et le systeme cherche le réseau ..... s'il ne le trouve pas c'est qu'il est tres faiblard par ici, mais je sais où aller pour que ça passe.
On a donc bien avancé. LE PROBLEME RESTANT est que les 2 GTM etc MODEM n'apparaissent pas dans les préférences réseau. Je n'ai pas copié le fichier qui contient les connexions réseau, car je ne sais pas où le trouver.
une deuxieme idée pour franchir le dernier pas de ce gué ? ( ris donc !)
bon appetit pour le dîner.
On va gagner !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juin 2015)

A ce niveau si tu fais + dans les préférences réseau/peripheriques n'as-tu pas le choix des HSDPA?
Sinon ce que je tenterai :
Copier le programme de desinstallation, desinstaller le programme et essayer de le réinstaller.


----------



## bdevinier (29 Juin 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> A ce niveau si tu fais + dans les préférences réseau/peripheriques n'as-tu pas le choix des HSDPA?
> Sinon ce que je tenterai :
> Copier le programme de desinstallation, desinstaller le programme et essayer de le réinstaller.


 A jeanjd 63 et à LOCKE
le probleme est RESOLU
oui, jeanjd63, étant donné que les programmes copiés depuis le disque externe se trouvaient bien dans le Apps, il était tentant d'utiliser le "désintalleur" ... qui désinstallerait le programme en cours et non pas un vieux BWE ou Internet everywhere introuvable.
Ceci fait : la désinstallation a été instantanée ..... et la réinstallation s'est faite sans aucun probleme ..... vive nous !
N'empêche qu'il y a un bug dans le logiciel d'Orange qui donne une fausse information d'installation et qui ne sait pas la gérer.
Les GTM HDSPA modem sont bien maintenant dans les "préférences réseau" , et je ne sais toujours pas quelle "préférence ...... plist" les cache dans l'ordinateur. On se sent un peu mieux mais on n'est pas vraiment chez soi.

Merci a tous.

Je ne sais comment 'terminer' cette discussion pour faire ensorte que la "solution" soit accessible à d'autres internautes qui ne manqueront pas d'avoir un problème semblable ?
La solution à retenir: "La désinstallation demandée par Orange n'est faisable qu'avec qu'avec le fichier "Orange Clé 3g uninstaller.app" qui se trouve dans les applications mises en pace par l'installation elle même. On se mord la queue !. Si cette app est introuvable, il faut la copier d'un autre ordinateur où elle a été installée et la lancer. On réinstalle ensuite "Orange-Cle-3G-Icon225".
Bon été à tous et très cordialement
bdevinier


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2015)

bdevinier a dit:


> Je ne sais comment 'terminer' cette discussion pour faire ensorte que la "solution" soit accessible à d'autres internautes qui ne manqueront pas d'avoir un problème semblable ?


Un peu de lecture... http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/ ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juin 2015)

Sauf que le message n'a pas été initié par @bdevinier et qu'en plus il n'a pas le préfixe "question"
Sans l'intervention d'un modo il sera difficile de le passer en résolu.


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2015)

Ah oui, mais moi je ne peux pas dans cette section.


----------



## Macacia (10 Juillet 2015)

Erreur


----------

